# Coming to Sydney - Hen & Chicken 15/09



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello people,

I will be staying in Homebush West on the 14th,15th,16th.

I will be bringing my Quest in hope of getting out for a fish on Hen & Chicken bay on Saturday 15th sometime, Given the close proximity to Homebush and keeping the SWMBO happy ( She can go to flower markets, food markets etc etc ) this will be my only opportunity on this trip to wet a line and hopefully catch up with a few of you guys...

I have a basic map and know where Parramatta road is ( Who doesn't!?? ) but am a little bleak on directions for arriving at the bay, I realise it might not be the most productive time or place to catch fish in Sydney at the moment but I think the social aspect should make up for it. I need some tips on what lures to bring, techniques, best rod outfits and best tide times... If any of you can make it for a fish ( Can be as long or quick as you like ) I would be grateful, just agree on when and I will be there, calling all free guides!

I will also be back on the October long weekend with my new car and the ability to fish somewhere like Blue Nose Pt, Middle Harbour or somewhere slightly more challenging...

Hope to hear some of you guys can make it, PM me or respond here if you can!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Paff , i will pencil in the date and make it for sure for a fish around that area, weather it be further down or in hen a nd chix , we might recruit Steve [ mango ] perhaps gentlemans hours


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

paffoh said:


> I have a basic map and know where Parramatta road is ( Who doesn't!?? ) but am a little bleak on directions for arriving at the bay, I realise it might not be the most productive time or place to catch fish in Sydney at the moment but I think the social aspect should make up for it. I need some tips on what lures to bring, techniques, best rod outfits and best tide times... If any of you can make it for a fish ( Can be as long or quick as you like ) I would be grateful, just agree on when and I will be there, calling all free guides!


I usually use 37kg game gear in H&C, but I don't catch as many fish there as MangoX.

The bay is good for trolling small hard bodies (something unsettling about that term), flicking plastics and has loads of flats for surface work. 1-3kg gear recommended. I've done best on the rising tide. Should be able to catch up with you that Saturday


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Peril said:


> paffoh said:
> 
> 
> > I have a basic map and know where Parramatta road is ( Who doesn't!?? ) but am a little bleak on directions for arriving at the bay, I realise it might not be the most productive time or place to catch fish in Sydney at the moment but I think the social aspect should make up for it. I need some tips on what lures to bring, techniques, best rod outfits and best tide times... If any of you can make it for a fish ( Can be as long or quick as you like ) I would be grateful, just agree on when and I will be there, calling all free guides!
> ...


Very funny Dave   

I will be in Paff? I look forward to meeting you. I do wonder why you are choosing Hen and Chicked? Could you be enticed offshore say Blue Fish point? The drive is a little longer but the fishing can be damn good.

JT


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Good luck Paff, hope you enjoy Sydney. I'll be at my Karate grading that Saturday but look forward to catching up with you and the canberra gang in Oct.

37kg game gear - you going after some of those two headed three eyed radioactive fish up that way Dave :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for the replies,

Well I guess its light and Sx 40 / Ck 40 style fishing, god knows im up for that.

The reason I can only do H & C is due to time constraints, I will be back on the October long weekend and will be up for a fish at the suggested areas but this weekend in general will be tight for time, god knows how I managed to get permission to bring the yak ( Oh I remember, by pointing at the map showing her how close it is to Homebush ). I could do FIve dock I guess, I will leave it up to you guys, all I ask is that its gentleman hours ( 8am at the earliest! ) and its not far away from Homebush.

Definately up for an advanced sorte on the long weekend though! 8)

PS - Just got my licence, woohoo! ( Yeah I know, what have I been doing for the last 15 years? )


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

kraley said:


> MangoX is the bream master you seek.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

hardly.

Gday Derrick,

Should be able to meet you guys for a quick flick around the flats..  
8.00am starts are fine with me 

SX40s were on fire last summer....
fish seem to have woken up to lure and suggest you bring anything similar.
Runnout tide work best for me.
A deeper running lure (like a deep diving chubby) will certainly increase your chances for a flatty or two

Will keep an eye on this thread..


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Was great to read Steve did so well at H & C recently, 26 fish in 2.5 hours???

Things still on track, arriving Sydney late Friday night and bringing the Outfitter now rather than the Quest, finally some hands free trolling again. Claire wants to come for a fish which should be fun but she aint using bait to outfish me this time... I hope not anyway! <gulp>

Whats the best time? Now Claire is coming to H & C im not as rushed as I might have been in the first place, so is 8am or 9am the best time or are we best off waiting till about lunch time?

Tell me please as the next 26 fish to come out of H & C are mine!

Not sure what we are doing for the remainding time in Sydney, will go to Ikea on Sunday and probably journey home after lunch, too many things to do to stay around... Hopefully will be in the Subaru but depending on the Bank / Dealer / Roof Rack City might just bring the Mazda ( I will be driving anyway. )

After the Yella I lost today am looking forward to a decent session...


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Directions, directions...

Found Great North road and the exact location of Hen and Chicken Bay but where do you guys launch from? ( Anyone know the street name? ), here is a map with street names and general features, please mark the location so we are on time and ready... Knowing me I will be early anyway.

Oh and another question, any stores in Sydney sell Scotty Triple bars? ( Made a few enquiries to a shop at Blakehurst and Otto's in Drummoyne but have not heard anything back yet ).


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Derek,

checked the tides for Sat....looks like high is around 10 am  
things should start to heat up an hour after that...

I usually launch at Bayview Park boat ramp....
its metered parking, but not too expensive.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Ooohh peaking at 10?

Man thats just way too easy, awesome launch spot!

Right, right, left, right, left and I am there, even a novice Canberra 'P' Plater should be able to handle that location / directions. Seems I didnt need to print out all these maps, they will come in handy if I try to go to Drummoyne or anywhere else that involves turning off Parramatta road.

Thanks again Steve / Guys...


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Steve and Paff , i plan on being down there at approx 10.30, as i cant spend a lot of hours sitting on the yak , that will give me enough time for about awwwww 6 bream to 38 cms and 4 whiting the same , i'm not planning on any flathead , see ya there


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTzDHxQAAGdfgAAQQ+//+pGAVgAv79+wMAEMUEQ1NT02lPSaBoG1D0nqDT1NMnqAYDQGgAA00GgGgDQRMEmp6YInqGpk2oD1AAxPITUBVDmwOmBvEc1vn6ByKV9W/BbnuMeDOPJL5t0L2WHUtjsi1LFm9sshFZm+gJDhc/HLpGkwKBXySYIdCvTb4k5mCnar3ERkTzrUXtxkLEWwvIoansUBM0mqPRTN05Ogi+83KLxV4ugBtYVqqdoHhzHdx6CKY8NCFG+HN2NeUbXHklirPTaTE/qidIrkgbsoD81KjQA6KcjRTPGagroq27J8rqAt6gdRvFJ4IeaQhdnGoUuB9sZsH7CCsw7gPc2yA0sIJKQTN7rM9JhTatzJBO0d4UgdTTt1f90OOwNdYobaEGwBaZ0ELc9evDTbKIUhfUqdRdyRThQkDzDHxQA=


----------

